# Best Live Album



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

The one live album that i always play is Pink Floyds "Pulse". It is in my opinion one of the greatest "sounding" live albums around, and it still does not do them justice! So, on the back of that, whats yours???

Another i could mention would be David Bowies "santa monica live" album..........


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Rainbow - Rainbow Live

Thin Lizzy - Live & Dangerous(although they did correct the bum notes in the studio)

and

Simon & Garfunkel - Live in Central Park

Go to have variety


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

My favourites are:

Depeche Mode - 101

The Smiths - Rank

The Cure - Paris

I suppose each reply will reflect what generation the poster is from.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

mmm....

i think my vote would go to jeff buckley -mystery white boy


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Hmmm...so many, but I'm away from my collection, so going from memory...

Little Feat - Waiting for Columbus

Bob Marley - Live at the Roxy

Crowded House - everything (have over 30 live CDs direct from the fan club)









Dire Straits - Alchemy & On the Night

Peter Gabriel - Plays Live & Secret World (plus a number of live CDs from the fan club)

Genesis - Seconds Out

Bob Seger - Live Bullet

Kiss - Alive

Cheap Trick - Live at Budokon

J. Geils Band - Blow Your Face Out

Talking Heads - Stop Making Sense

James Brown - Live at the Apollo

CSN&Y - Four Way Street

Jimmy Buffett - Feeding Frenzy


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Not a massive fan of live albums but one that I listen to a fair bit is the *Metallica - S&M* album that was recorded with the San Francisco Symphony, an amazing mix of metal and orchestra


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2007)

yEAH MATE mettalica bythe way rlt 15 is exellent dude nice one


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Timetraveller said:


> yEAH MATE mettalica bythe way rlt 15 is exellent dude nice one


i like metallica, but that album never did it for me........


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

SharkBike said:



> Little Feat - Waiting for Columbus


Always great to run into another Feat fan









I'm not too keen on live albums, but I quite like these:

Iron Maiden - _Live After Death_

Jimi Hendrix Experience - _Live at Winterland_ and/or _Jimi Plays Monterey_ (video)

Nanci Griffith - _One Fair Summer Evening_ (video)

Rush - _any_ of their live albums are worth a listen

Deep Purple - _Made in Japan_ and/or _Last Concert in Japan_


----------



## mad_librarian (Jan 30, 2005)

How about....

Michael Nesmith - Live at the Britt

Jacques Brel - Live at Olympia

Neil Young - Weld

Be Bop Deluxe - Live in the Air Age

and did anyone catch Nick Lowe on tv the other night live from St Luke's in London - awesome!


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2007)

kicking m8


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Depeche Mode - 101

Depeche Mode - Recording the Angel (Live at Shoreline, Amphitheatre, Mountain View, CA - CD)

for me. The difference in quailty of 101 and Recording the Angel is massive.

Live here now, part of mute records, are recording a lots of gigs now so I might just have to buy some more.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

ufo - strangers in the night. my fav live album still sounds awesome now.

rory gallagher -dublin bootleg

qotsa - over the years....

u2 - live in sarejevo

david bowie - ziggy stardust live


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

jaslfc5 said:


> rory gallagher -dublin bootleg
> 
> qotsa - over the years....
> 
> david bowie - ziggy stardust live


Ziggy Still rocks

QOTSA....quality

Rory......a god, R.I.P.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i forgot talking heads stop making sense awesome live album .

favorite live song is tough ive seen hundreds of gigs - but one of the best ive heard recently is cake doing warpigs a stunning cover and soooo tight live.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

jaslfc5 said:


> i forgot talking heads stop making sense awesome live album .
> 
> favorite live song is tough ive seen hundreds of gigs - but one of the best ive heard recently is cake doing warpigs a stunning cover and soooo tight live.


i remember faith no more doing a good cover of warpigs.....


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > i forgot talking heads stop making sense awesome live album .
> ...


yeah thats good but cake's is better- in fact id go as far as saying cake have done probably the best cover ever - i will survive -they totally nailed it one of my favorite songs - not the original though ill leave thjat to the dude in youre avatar.


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

Some great suggestions but no one seems to have mentioned THE definitive "great" live album - The Who "Live at Leeds", or does no one remember that far back?!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

JTW said:


> Some great suggestions but no one seems to have mentioned THE definitive "great" live album - The Who "Live at Leeds", or does no one remember that far back?!


who??????


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

strange_too said:


> Depeche Mode - 101
> 
> Depeche Mode - Recording the Angel (Live at Shoreline, Amphitheatre, Mountain View, CA - CD)
> 
> ...


Is recording the angel a commercial release or a bootleg? Where can I get it?

[Edit] Found it! Â£12's a bargain. [/EDIT]


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Running_man said:


> strange_too said:
> 
> 
> > Depeche Mode - 101
> ...


It's from liveherenow.com it's part of Mute records. http://www.depechemodelive.com/


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Supertramp - Paris of course


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

My 5 favourite live albums are-

Thin Lizzy - Live and Dangerous

UFO - Strangers In The Night

Deep Purple - Made In Japan

Nightwish - From Wishes To Eternity

Hawkwind - Space Ritual


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Simple Minds - In the City of Lights

Never was a big Simple Minds fan, but this was the second or third CD that I bought, and I still listen to it just because it's a great live CD. Don't You Forget About Me is a classic.

The Cure in Orange was fantastic too, but that was just a video, not an album.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

philjopa said:


> UFO - Strangers In The Night


good choice takes some beating that does awesome "hello chicago would you please welcome from england u f o ".


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Would agree with the Rush, Thin Lizzy, UFO & Who suggestions but what about Queen - Live Killers? My sister originally bought it - but it's now in my record collection







. I'm not a huge Queen fan but it's a belting live album in my humble opinion


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

JTW said:


> Some great suggestions but no one seems to have mentioned THE definitive "great" live album - The Who "Live at Leeds", or does no one remember that far back?!


Was in a record shop in Leeds in the late 70s and two student kids were talking about that album.

One held it up and said "The Who Live at Leeds?".

The other said (honestly) "Do they?"

Yes, I remember


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

grey said:


> JTW said:
> 
> 
> > Some great suggestions but no one seems to have mentioned THE definitive "great" live album - The Who "Live at Leeds", or does no one remember that far back?!
> ...


bit b4 my time grey


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i just bought my outlaws some original artwork of the who live at leeds they were married in 72 nice anniversary pressie i thought.


----------

